
Bill Gates' Nuclear Reactor Hits a Roadblock - Reedx
https://www.engineering.com/DesignerEdge/DesignerEdgeArticles/ArticleID/19610/Bill-Gates-Nuclear-Reactor-Hits-a-Roadblock.aspx
======
eesmith
> One major problem with a TWR power plant is the price. It will cost about $3
> billion to build a demonstration reactor. Even Bill Gates isn’t rich enough
> to fund it himself.

Why not? Isn't his net worth something like $90 billion!

